# have you asked your gf/wife is she has had plastic surgery?



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

how do you know if your girlfriend has implants, 
do you ask or is it too offensive?
i don't NEED to know but my workmate met my girlfriend and he asked me about her boobers.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I would tell your workmate it's none of his (*#&$(#& business. What kind of ass asks a friend that? VERY disrespectful of your GF.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I would tell your workmate it's none of his (*#&$(#& business. What kind of ass asks a friend that? VERY disrespectful of your GF.


he didn't say the word, he said "they", are they real. 
so it didn't sound rude or anything :frown2:


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

but i mean most girlfriends tell their boyfriend before marriage anyway right?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Geez, there would be scars, even tiny ones, either in the armpit, the under-boob crease or around the areola. If you haven't seen any then they probably aren't fake. Don't be a d*ck. You can bring up the subject of surgery and maybe say you've never had surgery of any type and ask her if she has but I doubt anyone has felt they needed to make some sort of "disclosure" about their breasts to someone.

And I don'g care how "respectfully" he asked "are they real" - its her breasts and no one should be asking you about your GFs breasts! That's RUDE. Whether they are real, huge implants or she's wearing a push up bra - it's NOT HIS FREAKING BUSINESS and to ask about her breasts is completely inappropriate! How OLD are you guys for christ's sake?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> he didn't say the word, he said "they", are they real.
> so it didn't sound rude or anything :frown2:


MS, if you're not mature enough to realize that it's inappropriate for your work friend to ask about ANY part of your GF's anatomy, you're not mature enough for an adult relationship. 

Your questions about whether or not you'd know this information before marriage is further indication you're not mature enough for an adult relationship. 

My advice is to find someone your own age and maturity level.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Geez, there would be scars, even tiny ones, either in the armpit, the under-boob crease or around the areola. If you haven't seen any then they probably aren't fake. Don't be a d*ck. You can bring up the subject of surgery and maybe say you've never had surgery of any type and ask her if she has but I doubt anyone has felt they needed to make some sort of "disclosure" about their breasts to someone.
> 
> And I don'g care how "respectfully" he asked "are they real" - its her breasts and no one should be asking you about your GFs breasts! That's RUDE. Whether they are real, huge implants or she's wearing a push up bra - it's NOT HIS FREAKING BUSINESS and to ask about her breasts is completely inappropriate! How OLD are you guys for christ's sake?


EW, he's only 18 and his GF is his landlord and she's like 31 or something. It's all pretty creepy.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter what words he used, it's still disrespectful. He shouldn't be asking about her body.

And you really really really shouldn't be discussing the intimate details of any of her lady parts with your friends. She trusts you with her private information, it would be very wrong of you to share it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> EW, he's only 18 and his GF is his landlord and she's like 31 or something. It's all pretty creepy.


Ew. That is. What 31 year old woman wants anything to do with an 18 year old kid? "Boobers" was my first clue of lack of maturity but I thought maybe that was an Australian thing.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Geez, there would be scars, even tiny ones, either in the armpit, the under-boob crease or around the areola. If you haven't seen any then they probably aren't fake. Don't be a d*ck. You can bring up the subject of surgery and maybe say you've never had surgery of any type and ask her if she has but I doubt anyone has felt they needed to make some sort of "disclosure" about their breasts to someone.
> 
> And I don'g care how "respectfully" he asked "are they real" - its her breasts and no one should be asking you about your GFs breasts! That's RUDE. Whether they are real, huge implants or she's wearing a push up bra - it's NOT HIS FREAKING BUSINESS and to ask about her breasts is completely inappropriate! How OLD are you guys for christ's sake?


i haven't seen her nude yet, but madeout on the couch a lot.
i've tried to push her dress off her shoulder but she said to wait.
its ok if she doesn't want to say before marriage, just wanted to answer my mate.



NoSizeQueen said:


> It doesn't matter what words he used, it's still disrespectful. He shouldn't be asking about her body.
> 
> And you really really really shouldn't be discussing the intimate details of any of her lady parts with your friends. She trusts you with her private information, it would be very wrong of you to share it.


on movies/tv shows about ladies it indicates that they talk about their boyfriend's size so i thought it was normal.
but i agree if she DID tell me they were implants it would of been wrong if i told my mate :thumbup:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

MS, does this grown-up woman know you are a virgin?


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

If you haven't even SEEN then yet, you definitely should not be asking if they're real!!


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> MS, if you're not mature enough to realize that it's inappropriate for your work friend to ask about ANY part of your GF's anatomy, you're not mature enough for an adult relationship.
> 
> Your questions about whether or not you'd know this information before marriage is further indication you're not mature enough for an adult relationship.
> 
> My advice is to find someone your own age and maturity level.


but we both enjoy each other a lot and are mixed doubles partners anyway. 
i think about her at night, no other. 
i didn't know my friend was wrong, but i understand it now, cos if i knew she had implant it would have been wrong for me to spill her nipply secret.



EnjoliWoman said:


> Ew. That is. What 31 year old woman wants anything to do with an 18 year old kid? "Boobers" was my first clue of lack of maturity but I thought maybe that was an Australian thing.


there was a teacher at school when i was in year 7 and 8 and she had a sexy look on her face when i talked to her, so i don't think ladies care about age....


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Why do you feel you need to answer your mate? just tell him it is none of his business.

You are 18 and live with your dad, does he know you are trying to get into your landlord's pants? I hope you have also been staying away from ogling your married neighbor lady breasts.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> MS, does this grown-up woman know you are a virgin?


we're both passed puberty so we are both grown-up.
no but she said i have really sensitive reactions so probably thinks it.



NoSizeQueen said:


> If you haven't even SEEN then yet, you definitely should not be asking if they're real!!


only because my workmate asked.
i never thought about it till then.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Lostme said:


> Why do you feel you need to answer your mate? just tell him it is none of his business.
> 
> You are 18 and live with your dad, does he know you are trying to get into your landlord's pants? I hope you have also been staying away from ogling your married neighbor lady breasts.


i liked hearing about my mates girlfriends when i was single, so i seems only fair.
i live with my girlfriend/tennis partner. she needed someone to share rent with cos her roomer left so i zipped in.
i DID live with my dad.
this is a serious relationship i'm in now, so i don't ogle my dad's neighbour anymore (not that i live there haha) even though it probably made her feel hot :laugh:


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> there was a teacher at school when i was in year 7 and 8 and she had a sexy look on her face when i talked to her, so i don't think ladies care about age....


Most women do care about age. And most teenage boys aren't great at figuring out what women are thinking.

Maybe you thought it was a sexy look, but she was thinking about something that has nothing to do with you. From your posts, I'm not sure you're very good at picking up on social cues like these.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

ya, I'm 31 and the whole thought of this makes me sick. He's extremely immature -at best- and if this whole thing is real it's very disturbing.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> Most women do care about age. And most teenage boys aren't great at figuring out what women are thinking.
> 
> Maybe you thought it was a sexy look, but she was thinking about something that has nothing to do with you. From your posts, I'm not sure you're very good at picking up on social cues like these.


maybe, i mean she had big lips, and those ladies look ready2go just with their stock look i guess.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> ya, I'm 31 and the whole thought of this makes me sick. He's extremely immature -at best- and if this whole thing is real it's very disturbing.


we haven't even slept together, so it feels mature actually.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> maybe, i mean she had big lips, and those ladies look ready2go just with their stock look i guess.


You are aware that we're actual people, and not just life-support systems for vaginas, right?

I'm not trying to mean, but it disturbs me the way you talk about women sometimes. We are not here for your enjoyment.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again... you need to spend some non-sexual time with real women to gain some perspective. The last time I suggested this, you told me you were doing this by playing tennis with a woman. But you are now trying to sleep with that woman... So yeah...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

And there isn't a lot of conversation during tennis except ABOUT tennis. She's amused and flattered. And a single lady at 31 shouldn't need a roommate to get by. She should have her sh*t together. You are still immature. Just because you are 'taking it slow' isn't an indication of maturity. Studies show brains aren't' done maturing until mid-20s. She should be miles ahead of you except she probably isn't since she's stupid enough to lead you on.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> You are aware that we're actual people, and not just life-support systems for vaginas, right?
> 
> I'm not trying to mean, but it disturbs me the way you talk about women sometimes. We are not here for your enjoyment.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again... you need to spend some non-sexual time with real women to gain some perspective. The last time I suggested this, you told me you were doing this by playing tennis with a woman. But you are now trying to sleep with that woman... So yeah...


i agree, its just really hard to resist her :x>
i'd literally cry if i had to leave her. 
would you leave me if you found me irresistible? 
but i understand your points, just very controlled my sexy smiles, thighs, buttocks and bosoms in front of me.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> And there isn't a lot of conversation during tennis except ABOUT tennis. She's amused and flattered. And a single lady at 31 shouldn't need a roommate to get by. She should have her sh*t together. You are still immature. Just because you are 'taking it slow' isn't an indication of maturity. Studies show brains aren't' done maturing until mid-20s. She should be miles ahead of you except she probably isn't since she's stupid enough to lead you on.


she talked to me about my mum cos she had a similar loss 
when you say lead me on does that mean you think she will leave me?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> she talked to me about my mum cos she had a similar loss
> when you say lead me on does that mean you think she will leave me?


Unless this woman is somehow developmentally or mentally disabled, yes, she probably will.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

MS, if I may make a suggestion. Go find a counselor to work on your issues. An internet forum is not the place to be working out all of the myriad issues that you have and don't even realize you have. Whether or not some woman has implants or whether or not full lips means they are ready to go or however you put it, are ideas which scream of your total immaturity and lack of development. I am not being judgemental, but I have read your various posts and you really need some help growing up. Get some counseling, live your life and learn from it. The answers you need are not going to be found on internet forums.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> she talked to me about my mum cos she had a similar loss
> when you say lead me on does that mean you think she will leave me?


One loss does not common ground make.

Yes, she will. You will not be able to maintain this relationship on an adult level. And you should have many girlfriends before you find out what you need and want in a relationship besides someone cute with "boobers".


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ynot said:


> MS, if I may make a suggestion. Go find a counselor to work on your issues. An internet forum is not the place to be working out all of the myriad issues that you have and don't even realize you have. Whether or not some woman has implants or whether or not full lips means they are ready to go or however you put it, are ideas which scream of your total immaturity and lack of development. I am not being judgemental, but I have read your various posts and you really need some help growing up. Get some counseling, live your life and learn from it. The answers you need are not going to be found on internet forums.


I wonder if he's on the autism spectrum since he seems to have an inability to read social cues and facial expressions. That's not a put down, OP, that's an honest observation based on your posts.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Ynot said:


> MS, if I may make a suggestion. Go find a counselor to work on your issues. An internet forum is not the place to be working out all of the myriad issues that you have and don't even realize you have. Whether or not some woman has implants or whether or not full lips means they are ready to go or however you put it, are ideas which scream of your total immaturity and lack of development. I am not being judgemental, but I have read your various posts and you really need some help growing up. Get some counseling, live your life and learn from it. The answers you need are not going to be found on internet forums.


thanks, i've been to counseling last year, so i'll go again next year if i find a good one.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I wonder if he's on the autism spectrum since he seems to have an inability to read social cues and facial expressions. That's not a put down, OP, that's an honest observation based on your posts.


This has been suggested by various posters on most of his threads.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> thanks, i've been to counseling last year, so i'll go again next year if i find a good one.


I think you need to make it a little more than a biannual event. And stay away from whatever counseling your religion offers. Apparently you have lived such a sheltered life that you don't recognize reality or at least lack the means to understand it.
EW, from what I understand MS was brought up in a religious environment. From what I can see, it has left him with a total inability to understand reality.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

EnjoliWoman said:


> One loss does not common ground make.
> 
> Yes, she will. You will not be able to maintain this relationship on an adult level. And you should have many girlfriends before you find out what you need and want in a relationship besides someone cute with "boobers".


why is she not letting me undress her?
fling girls would probably do things fast but she is not doing anything fast. 
i've never seen a better girl than her, so i hope she doesn't leave me.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I wonder if he's on the autism spectrum since he seems to have an inability to read social cues and facial expressions. That's not a put down, OP, that's an honest observation based on your posts.


I have thought the same thing. Other threads there were people obviously joking around but he didn't seem to understand sarcasm and context at all. 

He had mentioned in another thread that he would go to therapy if he could find a hot woman in her 30s-40s. The obsession with women in this age group is frightening.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Ynot said:


> I think you need to make it a little more than a biannual event. And stay away from whatever counseling your religion offers. Apparently you have lived such a sheltered life that you don't recognize reality or at least lack the means to understand it.
> EW, from what I understand MS was brought up in a religious environment. From what I can see, it has left him with a total inability to understand reality.


religion is bad?


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I have thought the same thing. Other threads there were people obviously joking around but he didn't seem to understand sarcasm and context at all.
> 
> He had mentioned in another thread that he would go to therapy if he could find a hot woman in her 30s-40s. The obsession with women in this age group is frightening.


i just assumed that therapists would be over 30, so of course i want one that is nice.
under 30 is fine too, i just didn't know they were that young.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> i just assumed that therapists would be over 30, so of course i want one that is nice.
> under 30 is fine too, i just didn't know they were that young.


You need to find a MALE because of your issues with women in that age group you will be wanting to sexualize her and try to read into any little thing she does. You won't be able to fully open up about your problems.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You need to find a MALE because of your issues with women in that age group you will be wanting to sexualize her and try to read into any little thing she does. You won't be able to fully open up about your problems.


yeah ok.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> why is she not letting me undress her?
> fling girls would probably do things fast but she is not doing anything fast.
> i've never seen a better girl than her, so i hope she doesn't leave me.


Maybe she's still trying to decide if you're mature enough for a real relationship, or if she would just be taking advantage of your naivety.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> Maybe she's still trying to decide if you're mature enough for a real relationship, or if she would just be taking advantage of your naivety.


fair enough, she definitely acts like she's mature.
maybe she wants me to rip her dress off and i'm making the mistake of accepting her stoppages.
or maybe its best to go slow.
impossible to know.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Do not rip her dress off!

Keep your hands to yourself unless she gives you clear permission! Don't trust yourself to read her signals, you're not good at that.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> religion is bad?


In your case, it appears so.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> i just assumed that therapists would be over 30, so of course i want one that is nice.
> under 30 is fine too, i just didn't know they were that young.


You shouldn't worry about whether they are nice, which given every other post you have made means attractive. You should worry about whether they can help you get a grip on your immaturity and lack of insight into how the world really is. You seem to have some fantasy that women are just sexual objects and can't seem to understand that women are people and each one is an individual driven by a whole litany of motivations, wants and needs, most of which have nothing to do with sex. Go now and stop posting on this or any other forum until you spend a LOT of time working thru your issues.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> how do you know if your girlfriend has implants,
> do you ask or is it too offensive?
> i don't NEED to know but my workmate met my girlfriend and he asked me about her boobers.


I'm just going to answer your original question directly and skip the other things that have been brought up. 

They look and feel different. That's how you know.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Why am I feeling like SMG15 has a long lost brother?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I have thought the same thing. Other threads there were people obviously joking around but he didn't seem to understand sarcasm and context at all.
> 
> *He had mentioned in another thread that he would go to therapy if he could find a hot woman in her 30s-40s. The obsession with women in this age group is frightening*.


Evidently he has had sexual issues since the age of 7! I am guessing some adult woman molested him at some point in his young childhood. This is not normal.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

I think he said year 7, like the seventh grade in school.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think that is the least of your problems.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Marriage Student, please for the love of chocolate, stop saying boobers, boobies, tits, titties or anything other than BREASTS. Repeat after me: Breasts. And, while you're at it try to not say it more than once a week.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Blondilocks said:


> Marriage Student, please for the love of chocolate, stop saying boobers, boobies, tits, titties or anything other than BREASTS. Repeat after me: Breasts. And, while you're at it try to not say it more than once a week.


Way to go Blondilocks, you probably just gave him an erection. lol


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Cooper said:


> Way to go Blondilocks, you probably just gave him an erection. lol


Oh, geez, um barf. Actually, I think a stiff wind would do the trick.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Bananapeel said:


> I'm just going to answer your original question directly and skip the other things that have been brought up.
> 
> They look and feel different. That's how you know.


for sure, if i am in bed with lots of ladies i can compare.
but i'm only into one lady. 



Blondilocks said:


> Marriage Student, please for the love of chocolate, stop saying boobers, boobies, tits, titties or anything other than BREASTS. Repeat after me: Breasts. And, while you're at it try to not say it more than once a week.


i've only said boobers, boobs and breasts i think.
what do ladies call them anyway?
a lady on "2 and a half men" said boobies. 
i saw someone on youtube call them jumblies.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> a lady on "2 and a half men" said boobies.


If you're getting your ideas about sex based on this TV show, everything makes sense now.

:banghead: :slap:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Geez, there would be scars, even tiny ones, either in the armpit, the under-boob crease or around the areola. If you haven't seen any then they probably aren't fake. Don't be a d*ck. You can bring up the subject of surgery and maybe say you've never had surgery of any type and ask her if she has but I doubt anyone has felt they needed to make some sort of "disclosure" about their breasts to someone.
> 
> And I don't care how "respectfully" he asked "are they real" - its her breasts and no one should be asking you about your GFs breasts! That's RUDE. Whether they are real, huge implants or she's wearing a push up bra - it's NOT HIS FREAKING BUSINESS and to ask about her breasts is completely inappropriate! How OLD are you guys for christ's sake?


*In apposition with my dear friends post here, I cannot help but feel that this question posed is nothing short of immature, more especially for a grown, mature adult website.

Granted when the vast majority of us were in our nonage, we were , no doubt, as curious! But we had the aptitude and good fortune to not bother older adults by querying and drilling them by asking such inane questions; but rather we chose to live life to the fullest by asking our peers and experiencing things for ourselves. 

To that end, a person should be in college or an institution of higher learning and with age-like peers to experience life and learn things on your own without asking embarrassing questions of older adults without any due regard for their dignity because of the added and easy convenience of the Internet!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"what do ladies call them anyway?"

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *In apposition with my dear friends post here, I cannot help but feel that this question posed is nothing short of immature, more especially for a grown, mature adult website.
> 
> Granted when the vast majority of us were in our nonage, we were , no doubt, as curious! But we had the aptitude and good fortune to not bother older adults by querying and drilling them by asking such inane questions; but rather we chose to live life to the fullest by asking our peers and experiencing things for ourselves.
> 
> ...


i agree but i don't talk about these topics out loud, so it would be impossible for me to find out from peers. i'm honest online but don't say much in person 



SecondTime'Round said:


> If you're getting your ideas about sex based on this TV show, everything makes sense now.
> 
> :banghead: :slap:


everyone watched it when it was at its prime with Charlie Sheen, unavoidable.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> i agree but i don't talk about these topics out loud, so it would be impossible for me to find out from peers. i'm honest online but don't say much in person.


*Get yourself in college, and try to get in touch with God, and come back when you have your bachelors degree in hand!

And a word to the wise: don't even ask some of your learned profs questions like that ~ you could well be left wearing your a$$ for a hat ~ no offense, but just another collegiate learning experience in the most pressing subject of "Dignity 101!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Autistic has came to mind on EVERY post he's had. 

Scott


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *Get yourself in college, and try to get in touch with God, and come back when you have your bachelors degree in hand!
> 
> And a word to the wise: don't even ask some of your learned profs questions like that ~ you could well be left wearing your a$$ for a hat ~ no offense, but just another collegiate learning experience in the most pressing subject of "Dignity 101!"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i'm too busy earning money 0


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow. This guy asks a simple question that requires a simple answer and he gets told he's immature, sick, in need of counseling, and autistic... 

Way to go! LOL

Sent from my SM-T337T using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> i'm too busy earning money 0


*Obviously, "dignity" and "reverence" are subject matters that you have no knowledge of, or any interest in pursuing; and will greatly withstand the test of time, far more than one's precious "money" ever will! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Sbrown said:


> Autistic has came to mind on EVERY post he's had.
> 
> Scott


Yes and a 18/31 age gap is very rarely a healthy situation as it is. Add in developmental delays and, if real, this woman is basically taking advantage of a child. 

She may be thinking it's just a bit of fun having some young guy all goo-goo eyed over her but he's planning how they are going to have sex when they have kids. 

I don't understand how she can even look at a guy that age and think sex partner. I am the same age at her and look at those boys and want to parent them, tell them to stop spitting on the sidewalk and pull up your damn pants. They are kids, they bring out my Mom-mode, not my attraction mode.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Apexmale said:


> Wow. This guy asks a simple question that requires a simple answer and he gets told he's immature, sick, in need of counseling, and autistic...
> 
> Way to go! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-T337T using Tapatalk


The floor is yours. What is your answer to his simple question?


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> And I don'g care how "respectfully" he asked "are they real" - its her breasts and no one should be asking you about your GFs breasts! That's RUDE. Whether they are real, huge implants or she's wearing a push up bra - it's NOT HIS FREAKING BUSINESS and to ask about her breasts is completely inappropriate! How OLD are you guys for christ's sake?


What is with the henpecking in this thread!?  

Newsflash - it's pretty normal for most men to discuss women like that, between themselves. The more revered a woman is the less likely she will be discussed in that objectified way, but this is hardly OP's high school sweetheart or adored wife. It's someone he's trying to get into bed with - so it seems like pretty normal 'man talk' to me (between him and his work mate). 

I think the derogatory comments in this thread about the age gap are misplaced as well. I personally know three successful long-term marriages where the age gaps are from 12 - 17 years (in two, the woman is the older one, in one of these the relationship started when the man was in very early 20's). Age is just a number, providing they are adults - who cares! Nothing sick about it at all and I think it's prudish to think age should determine whether it's palatable or not for a couple to have sex. If they're adults and there's sexual attraction, enjoy it.



Apexmale said:


> Wow. This guy asks a simple question that requires a simple answer and he gets told he's immature, sick, in need of counseling, and autistic...
> 
> Way to go! LOL


My thoughts too.

As for OP - don't ask about the boobs. Tell your friend you don't know. You'll work it out eventually.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Apexmale said:


> Wow. This guy asks a simple question that requires a simple answer and he gets told he's immature, sick, in need of counseling, and autistic...
> 
> Way to go! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-T337T using Tapatalk


Have you read his other posts? His mental maturity is that of a 14 yo. 

Scott


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Idun said:


> What is with the henpecking in this thread!?
> 
> Newsflash - it's pretty normal for most men to discuss women like that, between themselves. The more revered a woman is the less likely she will be discussed in that objectified way, but this is hardly OP's high school sweetheart or adored wife. It's someone he's trying to get into bed with - so it seems like pretty normal 'man talk' to me (between him and his work mate).
> 
> ...


Age is just a number but the threads the op has started and commented on indicate that his actual age is that of a young teen. 

Scott


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

It might seem harsh... But OP has some very dangerous ideas about sex and women, and they will get him put in jail for assault if someone doesn't speak the truth to him.

If a woman tells you take it slow, it's not okay to rip her dress off. The fact that a woman has big lips does not mean she's always "ready to go". If you have a crush on your landlord, you should not call her in while you're showering and show her your erection. 

I feel bad for OP, but he needs a reality check.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Every time I read one of this guy's posts I just despair for him (and any woman he meets) on so many levels. I can't decide if I want to deliver a lecture or a punch in the face on behalf of all women everywhere.

Stop thinking with your **** and approach life (and women) with your BRAIN. Treat women like fellow human beings, with the realization that they are involuntarily and unintentionally affecting your hyper-sensitive sexuality.

And yes, seek counselling if you need help doing that.

You may have a grown-up body, but unless you are able to control how you react to the world and the people in it instead of making assumptions based on your body's urges, you are not, in any way, mature. The rest of the world is either not thinking about sex the same way you do, or has the sense not to let thinking about sex affect how they treat people.


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> he didn't say the word, he said "they", are they real.
> so it didn't sound rude or anything :frown2:



Then tell him yes "they" are real, that you bought her the diamond earrings yourself. Seriously, if it didn't sound rude, how did you inferred he meant her breasts? Also be prepared for your gf to dump you if you ask, especially if she knows your talking about her like that to your buddies.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Yes and a 18/31 age gap is very rarely a healthy situation as it is. Add in developmental delays and, if real, this woman is basically taking advantage of a child.
> 
> She may be thinking it's just a bit of fun having some young guy all goo-goo eyed over her but he's planning how they are going to have sex when they have kids.
> 
> I don't understand how she can even look at a guy that age and think sex partner. I am the same age at her and look at those boys and want to parent them, tell them to stop spitting on the sidewalk and pull up your damn pants. They are kids, they bring out my Mom-mode, not my attraction mode.


maybe if i was older she would have got nude by now?



Idun said:


> As for OP - don't ask about the boobs. Tell your friend you don't know. You'll work it out eventually.


yeah i won't say for sure, even if probably real deals.



Sbrown said:


> Age is just a number but the threads the op has started and commented on indicate that his actual age is that of a young teen.
> 
> Scott


i'm a more mature 18-year-old than a lot of other 18-year-olds for example the ones that are impatient and would of forced themselves on my girlfriend because of her bouncy tops.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I asked my last girlfriend if she had parts of her face done because they seemed too perfect. I was correct, but it was corrective from other sinus surgeries, she didn't intend to come away with perfect lips and cheeks.

I asked my ex-wife if she had implants, she denied, idk, I've touched a lot of squishy in my day... All her past pictures were flat chested.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> i'm a more mature 18-year-old than a lot of other 18-year-olds for example the ones that are impatient and would of forced themselves on my girlfriend because of her bouncy tops.


No. Rapists would have forced themselves on this woman. It has nothing to do with age, it has nothing to do with her breasts. The fact that you don't understand that is why you are not a mature 18 year old. My oldest is 13. He understands more about woman and sex. 
I am sorry that you did not have the proper education growing up.
You can not have a relationship with this woman until you understand woman and relationships better. 

If you are really looking for a real, healthy relationship then you'd get yourself to therapy and work on yourself until you are ready to be in one. 
Any relationship you get into before you do that will fail.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

marriage_student said:


> i'm a more mature 18-year-old than a lot of other 18-year-olds for example the ones that are impatient and would of forced themselves on my girlfriend because of her bouncy tops.


I really hope you're not hanging out with guys who force themselves on women. If your friends can't control themselves around bouncy tops, you need new friends.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NoSizeQueen said:


> It might seem harsh... But OP has some very dangerous ideas about sex and women, and they will get him put in jail for assault if someone doesn't speak the truth to him.
> 
> If a woman tells you take it slow, it's not okay to rip her dress off. The fact that a woman has big lips does not mean she's always "ready to go". If you have a crush on your landlord, you should not call her in while you're showering and show her your erection.
> 
> I feel bad for OP, but he needs a reality check.


at least i didn't take those risks.



Hopeful Cynic said:


> Every time I read one of this guy's posts I just despair for him (and any woman he meets) on so many levels. I can't decide if I want to deliver a lecture or a punch in the face on behalf of all women everywhere.
> 
> Stop thinking with your **** and approach life (and women) with your BRAIN. Treat women like fellow human beings, with the realization that they are involuntarily and unintentionally affecting your hyper-sensitive sexuality.
> 
> ...


i didn't take my gfs dress off - i moved the corner of it but she put her hand on mine so i stopped.



always_hopefull said:


> Then tell him yes "they" are real, that you bought her the diamond earrings yourself. Seriously, if it didn't sound rude, how did you inferred he meant her breasts? Also be prepared for your gf to dump you if you ask, especially if she knows your talking about her like that to your buddies.


her breasts stick out a lot and she wasn't wearing diamond earrings.
i'm not saying her main feature is her breasts but if you hug her they squeeze your chest a lot, so they are a very clear feature!
i'm careful with my gf, that's why i check here first before i do things etc


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Did you watch the video I sent you about consent?

Please go watch it again. Twice.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

@marriage_student, are you on the autism spectrum?


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Not to ask, it's none of his friend's business. Simple.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Sbrown said:


> Have you read his other posts? His mental maturity is that of a 14 yo.
> 
> Scott


I don't care about his other posts. I would just answer his simple question or if I have nothing constructive to help, I'd move on to other threads.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexmale (Jul 31, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> The floor is yours. What is your answer to his simple question?


Not to ask, it's none of his friend's business. Simple.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Will not end well. My first serious GF, or so I thought, was a 34 yr old divorcee, I was 23. Practically lived with her for 4 months. She tried to lend me to her 35 yr old nurse friend but I was a one woman man and to her I was a daily play toy. I was never so sick of sex in all my life. Got to where I did not want to go back after work, I wanted time with out sex too.

One day I was one phone with her as my truck was down at the bunk house on the refuge. I said luv ya. as I hung up. Worked on truck till midnight and went to her house and she had a replacement she had picked up at the club. Then I knew I was a love toy....nothing more. Women with that age difference are not serious.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> i'm a more mature 18-year-old than a lot of other 18-year-olds for example the ones that are impatient and would of forced themselves on my girlfriend because of her bouncy tops.



You're wayyyyyyyyyyy immature than every 18 years old I know. I'm 22 and don't remember being that immature or my best friend---who is a guy--- saying or doing the things you say you have done. 

You're either a troll or need intense counseling. You scare the crap out of me. 


Edit: just saw you got ban. I guess you're a T? I don't get some people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Apexmale said:


> I don't care about his other posts. I would just answer his simple question or if I have nothing constructive to help, I'd move on to other threads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


That's great....

Scott


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> @marriage_student, are you on the autism spectrum?


It's a spectrum disorder, isn't everybody on it, some just far more obvious.

A majority of the time, a woman would tell me she wants to take it slow, and when I back off, the jump me. I can't remember ever where this wasn't the case. My theory is that it is either a test of your discipline, or to see if you respect them. Once they know for sure, they believe that your not just looking to get your d!ck wet, and this could actually be a relationship.

I used to think that they just said that because they didn't want to seem like easy/sloots.

Either way, it can make for an awkward moment for a guy. I suggest backing off she will probably lead you, or just proceed in slow motion, it makes the moment less awkward and far more enjoyable for her.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

NoSizeQueen said:


> If you haven't even SEEN then yet, you definitely should not be asking if they're real!!


This is from older implant, ehem, observations, but I was under the impression that silicone based b00bies can be distinguished from the real thing based on the amount of bounce. Allegedly the real is far more bouncy vs the implant. But then I only know one person who did obvious implants back then...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Unless this woman is somehow developmentally or mentally disabled, yes, she probably will.


:lol:

I literately laughed out loud.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> EW, he's only 18 and his GF is his landlord and she's like 31 or something. It's all pretty creepy.


ha ha I remember this guy from a few weeks ago! Yes, very creepy!


----------

